# Topics > Agriculture >  Mamut, autonomous agritech robot, Cambridge Consultants, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cambridge Consultants

Press-release "Mamut: The autonomous robot in the field of agritech"

March 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Cambridge Consultants launches its ‘Mamut’ farm robot

Published on Mar 11, 2019




> Technology research company Cambridge Consultants has launched a robot to monitor and manage farm crops.
> 
> Cambridge Consultants says the mechatronic farming machine, called “Mamut”, is an autonomous robot that explores crop fields, capturing data on health and yield at the level of individual plants and on a massive scale.
> 
> By automating data capture, Mamut “gives growers regular, precise and actionable information on their crops, enabling them to predict and optimize yields”, says the company.

----------


## Airicist

Mamut: The autonomous robot in the field of agritech

Published on Jul 31, 2019




> Providing growers with unprecedented insight into crop health and yield.
> 
> Mamut is an autonomous robot that explores crop fields, capturing data on health and yield at the level of individual plants and on a massive scale. By automating data capture, Mamut gives growers regular, precise and actionable information on their crops, enabling them to predict and optimize yields.
> 
> Agriculture is under pressure to increase efficiencies, producing greater yields with fewer inputs and less labor. To meet these demands, growers need precise information on crop growth and health throughout the growing season. Automation of data collection is essential to providing growers with information at scale.

----------

